# Bostons SPOOKY WORLD?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Anybody ever been to Spooky World in Boston?
I only just heard about it and read that it was like the biggest and best haunted park.
Then sadly as I went to see pics and the web page I noticed it was shut down and the guy auctioned EVERYTHING!!!
If only I knew about it at the time I would have sold my soul for half that stuff!!*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been many times over the years. It was great at first when they were in Berlin, MA and then moved to Foxboro, MA, but as it grew and more patrons were attending every year, it turned into a "herd them through as quickly as possible" attraction. In early years, they had a great hayride and some haunted houses. In later years, they scrapped the hayride (booooo!) and added a few more walkthroughs to the haunt.

Then, one year they abruptly closed and sold off all their stuff. A few years later, they re-opened in Boston under a different name, with new stuff in a more "family friendly" capacity. From what I understand, it did poorly that year and they reverted back to the Spooky World name last year. Not too sure how well they did as I have no interest in a toned-down attraction (not that SW was non-family friendly in the first place).

It's a shame really. For a while, they had a great thing going, but long lines and an inability to adapt to that seriously degraded the quality of the event.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well Z to add to the story: theres a guy next to me who had a lot to do with last years spooky world(he'll be joining me up in salem)i was just talking with him,and he's not sure but it looks like its a no go for this year.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

know of anything like this in canada? or Ontario?
I guess MA is a days drive from there anyways...i think


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, I remember going when they first opened. All it was was a hayride and a barn full of horror memorabilia. Small and simple, but sometimes its better that way. Like Z-F mentioned, at the height of their popularity with numerous walk throughs and a midway it became a "move 'em through as fast as possible" scenario. Still miss it though. Too bad it's no more.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

These days, Witch's Woods is the big attraction in Massachusetts. They still have a hayride and have been adding more haunts to it each year. Sadly, I can already see the pattern that happened at Spooky World starting there. More people every year so you're herded through faster than you were the previous year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

there's another one in fall river mass. Factory of terror--havent been there in awhile but it was or still is a rush ,rush hurry up ,get on thru. its all about the money.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been to Factory of Terror. To me, it's like comparing apples and oranges to Spooky World. When you went to SW, there was a lot going on. Finishing one walk through only meant going to the next or checking out the museum or midway or getting an autograph from Kane Hodder or whoever was the celeb that night. Factory is like your typical haunted house, you pay to get in and at the end of the haunt you're dumped onto the street. Just my .02.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

pyro said:


> well Z to add to the story: theres a guy next to me who had a lot to do with last years spooky world(he'll be joining me up in salem)i was just talking with him,and he's not sure but it looks like its a no go for this year.


really? that's a bummer...
and i can't get their website to work either...
poor haunt can't stay alive!
.


----------

